# rice crispie cake



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Heather I just read in one of your books thats it good to have rice crispie cake for a snack. Since I'm having an Ibs set back and with Chritmas coming up. I would like to make some to take with me at Christmas. Although I can't see the marshmellows and butter being great for me. Do you substitute something else for the marshmellows when making rice crispie cake. Thanks Trisha


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Trisha - The book is actually talking about rice cakes, not rice krispie treats. Rice cakes are just plain rice, all soluble fiber and no fat at all. You can buy them at any grocery store.Just as an aside, you can easily make IBS friendly rice krispie treats - the marshmallows aren't a problem, and you just substitute canola oil or a non-hydrogenated margarine for the butter, and reduce the amount so it's low fat. You can also add unsweetened cocoa powder (like Hershey's) to make a chocolate version. There's a recipe on the IBS Recipe board here Heather's IBS Recipe Board Best,Heather


----------

